# Tasmania .... ارض العجائب الحيوانيه ...... والخروقات الجينيه المذهله !!



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

Tasmania .... ارض العجائب الحيوانيه ...... والخروقات الجينيه المذهله !!









في موضوعي اليوم اتحدث عن منطقه جميله جدا تتميز بغاباتها الرائعه وبرك وحولها 
الساخنه والجميله ... ارض العجائب ........ ارض الغرائب .... ارض التمايز الجيني والوراثي المذهل ......... وارض للحيوانات غريبة الشكل ....... والمثيرة المنظر !!

كما هو واضح تقع هذه القاره الصغيره في الجنوب الشرقي لقارة استراليا ( اوقيانيا ) 
وتتميز بجوها الجميل والصيفي على مدار العام وتعتبر مرتعا كبيرا للحيوانات ذات الخلل الجيني والاختلاف التركيبي المميز . 

اشهرها ....... الذئب التازماني !!








كما هو واضح بالصوره نشاهد عدة صفات وراثيه يتميز بها هذا الذئب فهو يتميز يتخطيط جلد النمور ويتميز بعواء الكلاب وشراسة وشجاعة الذئاب كما يتميز بذكاء الثعالب الخارق , وقد استعمله الكثير من المخرجين في هوليوود بالافلام الكارتونيه 
الجميله ولعل ابرزها هو الشخصيه المثيره TAZ . 

الشيطان التازماني .........متعدد الخصائص !!








يعتبر هذا الحيوان الغريب من اكثر حيوانات تازمانيا تطورا بالجينات لانه يتميز بأنياب كانياب الكلب واذنين صغيرتين كأذني الفئران الحقليه , ويتميز بأنف ووجه كوجه الدب تماما واطراف كاطراف القوارض حيث تكون قصيره وعريضه .
ياللعجب ........ كيف يكون حيوان بتلك الخصائص الغريبه ؟!؟! .

حينما تجتمع مواصفات النسر ....... مع الاوز !!








هنا يكمن سر غريب فأجتماع فصيلتين مختلفتين من الطيور ( مفترس & فريسه ) 
في كيان واحد فقد تميز النسر التازماني بأرجل كأرجل الطيور الجارحه ( بسبب وجود المخالب ) , وهيئه جسمانيه كهيئة الاوز او البجع ورقبه عاريه من الريش وطويله كرقبة النسر ومنقار كمنقار البط او الاوز ( لانه غير معقوف وليس حادا ) بالاضافه الى الصفه الاهم وهي عدم قدرته على الطيران على ارتفاع عالي ( كالنسر العادي ) 
ويكتفي بالتحليق على ارتفاعات منخفضه ( كالطيور الداجنه ) .

فأر ... ام كلب ..... ام سنجاب ....؟!؟!








يعتبر الفأر التازماني ( تسميه اصطلاحيه ) هو من اغرب الحيوانات على الاطلاق في هذه الجزيره الحميله فقد احتار العلماء الاستراليون في كيفية تحديد نوعيته الغريبه 
فكلما تنظر اليه يختلجك شعور بأنه فأر .... لكنه يشبه السنجاب ..... وهيئته لا تختلف عن الكلاب كثيرا .
الفأر التازماني ............ او السنجاب التازماني ...... ربما كلمة الكلب اكثر ملائمة له !! .

كنغر ....... ولكنه ابيض اللون ؟!؟!








الابداع الخلقي الآلهي الكبير يتجلى في هذا المخلوق , فقد اكد علماء الوراثه على استحالة ان ينتج كنغر من تزاوج ابوين سليمين ومن لون واحد , جنين ذو لون ابيض
فهذا الكائن يمثل اعظم الخروقات الجينيه في هذه المجموعة من الحيوانات , فقد اكد العلماء الجينيين ان حيوانات الكنغر والخفافيش من الاستحاله التامه ان تنتج اجنه باللون الابيض الكامل ( كما واضح بالصوره ) ......... 
وهذا الامر ليس بغريب .......... عن ابداع الله الخلقي الكبير 
فسبحن الله ......... ولله في خلقه شؤون .

منقار البط ............. اللبون الطائر !!








يطلق على هذا الحيوان العجيب اسم [ منقار البط ] , فهو يحتوي على منقار مسطح كمنقار البط وعلى غدد دهنيه على جلده كما هو لدى البط تمكنه من الغوص في المياه 
والطفو عليها بأريحيه تامه ودون ادنى مشاكل لكن الغريب بالامر انه يستطيع ان يسير بسرعه على اليابسه كسرعة الارنب او الفأر , والاغرب يضع بيضه داخل المياه وعندما تفقس هذه المخلوقات الصغيره [ ترضع الحليب من الغدد الثديه لدى الام ] فسبحن الله الخالق .... حيوان يبيض ......... ويرضع الحليب لصغاره !

الخفاش ............. لايطير !!








الخفاش التزماني الغريب ؟؟
فلهذا الخفاش مقدره على تسلق الاشجار ( كالراكون ) والسير بشكل مذهل وسريع على الارض ( كالارنب ) ولديه مقدره سمعيه هائله تمكنه من الفرار من الاخطار قبل ان تصل له ( قدره لدى الخفافيش ) , وعيناه قويه ولماحه ( كالبوم ) لكن الاهم انه لايملك الجنحان التي تميز الخفاش العادي فهو حيوان من الحيونات المشاة .
لقب الخفاش التزماني ................. يليق بهذا المخلوق كثيرا !! .

الوريث الشرعي .......... للجوراسيين !!








تعتبر عضائة التنين ( وليست الورل ) من اضخم المخلوقات على وجه الارض , كانت تعيش في الاطراف الساحليه الجنوبيه لاستراليا الا انها انهت هجراتها في بلاد العجائب او الاقاره التازمانيه , تتميز هذه العضائه بقدرتها على التهام سخصين على الاقل في وقت قصير جدا وتتميز ايضا بأجنحه كأجنحة التنانين ( الاسطوريه !! ) 
كما تسيربسرعه هائله ولديها القدره العجيبه على تسلق الاشجار والمترفعات لما تمتلكه من ترسانه مخالب قويه جدا وحاده للغايه !!
عضائة التنين ................... هي الوجه المخيف في هذه البقعه الجميله 
ومن اراد الذهاب لتزمانيا فعليه بالابتعاد عن الشواطئ القريبه من الغابات فهي تنشط بشده وبكثره هنالك !! 

نظره .............. على جمال هذه البقعه العجيبه !!






































منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا اخي فؤاد 

بالحقيقة موضوع جميل ورائع 

سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

> وتتميز بجوها الجميل والصيفي على مدار العام وتعتبر مرتعا كبيرا للحيوانات ذات الخلل الجيني والاختلاف التركيبي المميز



*طب ايه ده ليه كده انا الحيوانات كلها دخلت فى بعض هههههههههههه
بجد هى تحفة والى يخوف البتاع الى شبه التنين ده بجد لما قريت ان الواحد مفروض ميقتربش من الشواطىء لانه بينتشر هناك حسيت اننا بايام زمان لما البشر ماشية قلقانة اى حاجة تهجم عليها
حقا موضوه رائع والمكان تحفة
شكرا فؤاد*


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا اخي فؤاد
> 
> بالحقيقة موضوع جميل ورائع
> 
> سلام المسيح



ميرسي يا كليم كلك زوق سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ايه ده ليه كده انا الحيوانات كلها دخلت فى بعض هههههههههههه
> بجد هى تحفة والى يخوف البتاع الى شبه التنين ده بجد لما قريت ان الواحد مفروض ميقتربش من الشواطىء لانه بينتشر هناك حسيت اننا بايام زمان لما البشر ماشية قلقانة اى حاجة تهجم عليها
> حقا موضوه رائع والمكان تحفة
> شكرا فؤاد*



هههههههههه هي بالفعل فايتة ببعضها وشكلها غريب
بس بشان السحلية صراحة مش كتير مصدقها واترددت اني أحطها
مع اني صاحب الموقع كان متأكد منها
بس على ما أظن ها هي الصورة الحقيقية














طبعا في سحلية كبيرة بس بدون جناح الصورة الموجودة على ما أتوقع هي بس تخيلية لمرحلة ما بين الديناصور وهذا النوع ودورت النت بالعربي والإنكليزي ما كان في غير هذا الموقع جايب هاي الصورة
على كل حال الخطر على الشواطئ موجود بس من السحالي الضخمة والأكثر من الذئاب التازمانية
ميرسي لمشاركتك سلام المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

*يعنى هى دى الى قمر اوى ماهى شكلها منيل بردوا ههههههههههههههه
بس اهون من الى فوق دى يا ريت تكون تجربة انتقالية لان لو كانت حقيقية تبقى بتمثل خطورة فعلا لو فكرت تتمشى بعيد عن الشاطىء ولا حاجة 30:*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى هى دى الى قمر اوى ماهى شكلها منيل بردوا ههههههههههههههه
> بس اهون من الى فوق دى يا ريت تكون تجربة انتقالية لان لو كانت حقيقية تبقى بتمثل خطورة فعلا لو فكرت تتمشى بعيد عن الشاطىء ولا حاجة 30:*



اطمني موجود سحلية بحجمها وبطول حوالي مترين بس بدون جوانح وبتاكل بشر كمان 30:
بس حاليا حطوها بمحميات بعيد عن الناس بس الخطر يظل مع الذئااب مش قادرين يسيطروا عليها وسنويا بيروحوا ضحايا للذئاب​


----------



## جيلان (6 يناير 2009)

*احلى حاجة مصر كبيرنا نخاف من قطة ههههههههههههه*
*بس دلؤتى بقى كله محصل بعضه بقت الناس بتخاف من بعضها اساسا يعنى المكان امن من الحيوانات بس التثبيت من الناس كتير بقى 30:*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *احلى حاجة مصر كبيرنا نخاف من قطة ههههههههههههه*
> *بس دلؤتى بقى كله محصل بعضه بقت الناس بتخاف من بعضها اساسا يعنى المكان امن من الحيوانات بس التثبيت من الناس كتير بقى 30:*



هههههههههههه جيل هلا عنا كمان في سوريا هيك
 بس من العادات القديمة للشاميين الي ظلت حتى فترة مش كتير بعيدة
كان الزوج يدخل معاه في ليلة الدخلة قطة ويقطع رقبتها بايدو قدام مراتو بشان يفرجيها انو زلمة 30:
و معاكي الحق أكثر حيوان متوحش في الخليقة كليتها هو الإنسان يكفي إن الحيوانات ما تقتل إلا للجوع أو للحماية​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## جيلان (6 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> هههههههههههه جيل هلا عنا كمان في سوريا هيك
> بس من العادات القديمة للشاميين الي ظلت حتى فترة مش كتير بعيدة
> كان الزوج يدخل معاه في ليلة الدخلة قطة ويقطع رقبتها بايدو قدام مراتو بشان يفرجيها انو زلمة 30:
> و معاكي الحق أكثر حيوان متوحش في الخليقة كليتها هو الإنسان يكفي إن الحيوانات ما تقتل إلا للجوع أو للحماية​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانة يامانة بيديح قطة قدامها !!
عشن كدى مع الازواج عشن واحد يثبت شخصيته يعنى عندنا مثل بيقلك ادبحلها القطة من اول يوم طلع اصله سورى بقى
يلا سرقينه منكوا احنا
اول مرة اعرف انها بجد كنت فكراه مثل بس هههههههههههه*


----------



## fouad78 (8 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بامانة يامانة بيديح قطة قدامها !!
> عشن كدى مع الازواج عشن واحد يثبت شخصيته يعنى عندنا مثل بيقلك ادبحلها القطة من اول يوم طلع اصله سورى بقى
> يلا سرقينه منكوا احنا
> اول مرة اعرف انها بجد كنت فكراه مثل بس هههههههههههه*



هههههه أويوه بجد بس هو مش ذبح بالسكين لاء بإيدو يسحب راسها ويقطعو :11azy:​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (9 يناير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



أهلا يا مورا منورة الموضوع الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (9 يناير 2009)

MovieMaker قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك​



مشاركتك هي الأجمل أخي MovieMaker 
أنا سعيد بمرورك الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------

